# Your Dog



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2018)

a few on here have dogs, so thought it would be nice to show off our Pooches.

So what's yours and their name, breed etc.

We have two.

Kayleigh 10 year old Germand pointer bitch, we rescued when she was a few months old.


 and Rupert who 's almost 20 weeks and is a Male German Shorthaired Pointer


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 29, 2018)

Griff and Sky. Griff a rescue dog ( Bitser ) from the Christchurch earthquake of 2010 and Sky ( Pedigree Border collie ) who've had from a pup, both 8 years.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2018)

Barley and Daisy - Labs - 7 and 2 years old. Profile pic is my beloved Max who will always be my most special boy. Barley is an amazing dog but also a challenge due to his unknown but probably poor start to life. Daisy was neglected but is a delightful little poppet that gives the best snuggles!

Love them and would have a huge house with lots of land and fill it with dogs given half a chance!







Stoopid pictures on their side!


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2018)

this is my boy, Finley. Heâ€™s a cockapoo and 20 weeks old


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 29, 2018)

This is our 2 border terriers....Tilly and Lacey


----------



## User2021 (Jan 29, 2018)

Jessica the beagle, five in May


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 29, 2018)

View attachment 24323
 This is Millie our Shih-tzu , but thinks she's a baby.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 29, 2018)

Here's ours. Indi on the left is a border collie poodle cross, and Jett (so called because he was jet black when we got him) is a shi tzu poodle cross. 3 years between them but both from the same father (the poodle)


----------



## moogie (Jan 29, 2018)

My 3 lap dogs
Taz,  Roxy ,  Jess



The 2 girls separately
Mother and daughter


Jess on the left
Sitting on her mum




Edit.... no idea why the pics arenâ€™t the right way around
Wonder if mods can edit/alter...??.....please


----------



## StevieT (Jan 29, 2018)

Our Luna. Cavachon and daft as a brush! Wouldnâ€™t change her for the world!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 29, 2018)

Leo, Saluki, 3 years old. Unchipped stray, taken from the rescue centre & brought back after 3 weeks. Had a few behavoural problems due, we think, to cruel treatment. The most challenging dog we've had in over 40 years but now firmly part of the family. Had him for around 2Â½ years now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



View attachment 24337


Leo, Saluki, 3 years old. Unchipped stray, taken from the rescue centre & brought back after 3 weeks. Had a few behavoural problems due, we think, to cruel treatment. The most challenging dog we've had in over 40 years but now firmly part of the family. Had him for around 2Â½ years now.
		
Click to expand...

Starting to look like his owner


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 29, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Starting to look like his owner 

Click to expand...

Yes, he is a handsome devil!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Yes, he is a handsome devil!
		
Click to expand...

Touche, but more a springer than a swinger


----------



## JT77 (Jan 29, 2018)

This is the wife and kids dog Charlie Bear, he is 5 now, Lhasa apso, he isnâ€™t too bad really but I miss my Big German shepherd !


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2018)

This is Max, my best friend & soul mate.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2018)

Fish said:



			This is Max, my best friend & soul mate. 

View attachment 24341

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a tough assignment.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 30, 2018)

Fish said:



			This is Max, my best friend & soul mate. 

View attachment 24341

Click to expand...

Is he a Jack Russell ?

Reckon your pooch persona is a JR &#128077;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128054;


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 30, 2018)

My Springers - Woody and Bruce. Woody is a big sensible lad of 10, very loving. Bruce is 4 and a total hooligan. If we had got him first, there is no way we would have got a second springer!


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 30, 2018)

This is the best thread in ages, certainly for us dog lovers.
I have a greyhound Sally an ex racer who is 12 years old.
We have had her 8 years  together with Monty another greyhound rescue who died 5 months ago.
I am afraid my internet skills do not include the ability to post photos.
Again a cracking post and a good start to the day.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			This is the best thread in ages, certainly for us dog lovers.
I have a greyhound Sally an ex racer who is 12 years old.
We have had her 8 years  together with Monty another greyhound rescue who died 5 months ago.
I am afraid my internet skills do not include the ability to post photos.
Again a cracking post and a good start to the day.
		
Click to expand...

Click on reply and at the top of the box that opens you will see icons.
Click on the one 3rd from the right and select 'from computer' then 'choose file'.
Find your dogs pic then hit open then upload pic.

Bobs your uncle


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sparky, A JRT/beagle cross.
17 this year, deaf, riddled with arthritis and kidneys on the decline.
Vet said enjoy every day as a bonus now.

https://postimg.org/image/9ne4pjix1/


----------



## IanM (Jan 30, 2018)

Beau, our 10 year old Bichon. Utterly bonkers, but oddly likes golf.  He will walk nicely on a lead attached to the Powakaddy and sit on the side of the green when we putt out.  Thereâ€™s a cat living on the course at Bude, if he sees that, all bets off!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks Bob I didn't know how to upload pics either, simple:thup:

Not my dog but daughters always dog sitting, Toby a Boston Terrier


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks Bob ,I will try this latter.
You may just have dragged me into a new stage in  my  technical skills


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Thanks Bob ,I will try this latter.
You may just have dragged me into a new stage in  my  technical skills
		
Click to expand...

hey, if i can do it anyone can


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2018)

Max is a Jack Russel cross, we got him from Dogs Trust, Evesham


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 30, 2018)

My daughters dog a Snoodle has, after a year, discovered the 'spot' in out lounge where my old Lab spent many happy hours.
It is with his head against a radiator and body where it crosses to another radiator.
Took us ages to work out why our old dog slept there.

One for the dog experts........if you crossed a Snoodle with a Cockapoo would you have a Cockasnoodlepoo.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 30, 2018)

My two....

Meg, 







And Lola







Although not a dog, Max rules the roost!


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 30, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Thanks Bob ,I will try this latter.
You may just have dragged me into a new stage in  my  technical skills
		
Click to expand...

Not had any success yet.
When I follow the instructions  , I get returned to the usual rep!y page.
I am on an Android tablet , could this be a reason why I am not succeeding ?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Not had any success yet.
When I follow the instructions  , I get returned to the usual rep!y page.
I am on an Android tablet , could this be a reason why I am not succeeding ?
		
Click to expand...

1. Did you click 'upload file(s)'

2. What's a tablet?


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 30, 2018)

Could. Not see "upload files "\
Tablet is 10.5 ASUS.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Could. Not see "upload files "\
Tablet is 10.5 ASUS.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TXL (Jan 30, 2018)

Bear, A GSD we got from a rescue about 4 yrs ago.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 30, 2018)

This is raffles our 4 year old chowchow


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 30, 2018)

My daft twosome doing what they love the most. Swimming and chasing a ball...
Sky is a 6yr old Lab and Mack is a 2 yr old Cocker.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 30, 2018)

My 'Meg'   She's really is a lovely dog.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2018)

This was Baldrick the day we picked him up from the rescue, look how skinny he is was only 20 KG which is the same a Rupert is at the moment.
Still miss him every day

View attachment 24367


----------



## user2010 (Jan 31, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My daughters dog a Snoodle has, after a year, discovered the 'spot' in out lounge where my old Lab spent many happy hours.
It is with his head against a radiator and body where it crosses to another radiator.
Took us ages to work out why our old dog slept there.

One for the dog experts........if you crossed a Snoodle with a Cockapoo would you have a Cockasnoodlepoo.
		
Click to expand...



No, it would be a 'heinz' or better still, a mongrel, along with most of these so called 'designer cross breed' dogs.:ears:


----------



## bobmac (Jan 31, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			This was Baldrick the day we picked him up from the rescue, look how skinny he is was only 20 KG which is the same a Rupert is at the moment.
Still miss him every day

View attachment 24367

Click to expand...

Can't see the pic


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			No, it would be a 'heinz' or better still, a mongrel, along with most of these so called 'designer cross breed' dogs.:ears:

Click to expand...

Yep - I'm like "ok - so you paid Â£1000 for a cross-breed??"


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Can't see the pic
		
Click to expand...

Had real trouble with this one Bob the one i wanted to show just wouldn't load, l


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep - I'm like "ok - so you paid Â£1000 for a cross-breed??"
		
Click to expand...

my take on this is there are and awful lot of Randy Poodles about


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 31, 2018)

bluewolf said:



View attachment 24363


My daft twosome doing what they love the most. Swimming and chasing a ball...
Sky is a 6yr old Lab and Mack is a 2 yr old Cocker.
		
Click to expand...

Our cocker looks exactly the same. 

Was never a dog person and got out voted when the wife and kids wanted a dog and sulked for a bit when it was decided we'd get a dog but absolutely love her now. Not over keen on walking her at 6.30 in the morning when it's peeing it down but the good bits far outway the bad bits.


----------



## DCB (Jan 31, 2018)

Our wee man, just after a swim in the North Sea last summer.  A Border/Patterdale cross. Keeps us on our toes.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2018)

here Balders with a ball he found on the beach


----------



## CliveW (Feb 1, 2018)

Lovely Boy/Buoy.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 1, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			my take on this is there are and awful lot of Randy Poodles about
		
Click to expand...

With the amount of poodle crosses round here I've decided if there is an afterlife I want to come back as male poodle!


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

To resurrect an old thread, this little girl joined us today. Shes a staffie/whippet cross (we think) and not had the best of starts in life, been a close thing between whose been the most anxious today, her or me!


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			To resurrect an old thread, this little girl joined us today. Shes a staffie/whippet cross (we think) and not had the best of starts in life, been a close thing between whose been the most anxious today, her or me!

View attachment 26845

Click to expand...

What a lovely looking girl. Lots of attention and fuss and she will hopefully forget her bad start. 

This was Ted our Goldendoodle 3 months ago...



And this is him now..  




He is the funniest dog we have ever had! Tons of energy and a great temperament.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

This lad turned 4 the other day

Poor little one suffers from epilepsy for the past 2 years 

Still full of mischief though


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2019)

My only loyal soulmate.


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2019)

CliveW said:



			Lola






Click to expand...

Utterly gorgeous.
What breed is she, I think there's Patterdale in there.
My Holly's mum was Working Cocker but, as she was a rescue, we have no idea as to what breed the dad was.
We think dad may have been Patterdale.

This is Holly as a pup,



http://imgur.com/sXAjAVJ



and this was her a couple of years later,



http://imgur.com/NZ1MGsB


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			To resurrect an old thread, this little girl joined us today. Shes a staffie/whippet cross (we think) and not had the best of starts in life, been a close thing between whose been the most anxious today, her or me!

View attachment 26845

Click to expand...

Well done on giving her a new life...rescues give so much reward and joy, even when they're being challenging!


----------



## Dando (Mar 17, 2019)

Hereâ€™s my buddy giving his moody look- he gets off of mrs dando


----------



## Lump (Mar 17, 2019)

My Boy Ralph





 My Dads 6 pugs and Pippi the jack (can name the thorn ones, no idea whoâ€™s who with the black ones 





 My dads 8th dog, Bella the frenchie  





 My motherâ€™s collie Stanley


----------



## FAB90 (Mar 17, 2019)

My GSD X Rottweiler oskar


----------



## 2blue (Mar 17, 2019)

Our 4th Border Collie & by far the smartest & possibly the bonniest...  here with his father... a smart pair.


----------



## KenL (Mar 18, 2019)

What a great thread.  Lovely to see so many of you have rescues.


----------



## HairyBullet (Mar 18, 2019)

Jim ,my crazy rescue Lurcher.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 18, 2019)

Best. Thread. Ever.

Love dogs, although don't have one myself.  Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## HairyBullet (Mar 18, 2019)

And this is Sasha,another rescue Lurcher who sadly is no longer with us but thought I'd share anyway.
She was a wonderful dog.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2019)

Here is our 5 month old cockapoo. Daft as a brush.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 18, 2019)

My beloved Staffie Diesel.  In these he was about 4 just after we got him as a rescue. At 14 I had to have to let to sleep as he had hip dysplacia  and canine dementia. The visit to the vets was the only time he wagged his tail in the vets.
It's now just over 2 years since he went, and boy do I miss him
As you can see, he liked Utd as much as I do, and yes he'd had that ball for 5 minutes
.


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Here is our 5 month old cockapoo. Daft as a brush.
View attachment 26865

Click to expand...

i want to get a chocolate one!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 18, 2019)

Great thread. We have a 10 yr old Border terrier. She is gorgeous. They say dogs eyes look right into your soul. I know what they mean. 
As a young man, I used to think dogs were just tubes of poo, but now I know better.
I cannot imagine being without her, 
She gives me such contentment. Each time I come home, ....It's just wonderful.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 19, 2019)

Our two border terriers, Tilly and Lacy


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			i want to get a chocolate one!
		
Click to expand...

The breeder we used was in Ashford, PM me if you want the details.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 19, 2019)

Mine wearing his purple poppy to remember the animals that served during war time.  Walking him in the woods near me whilst listening to podcasts keeps me sane in an increasingly mad world. Genuinely do think it improves my mental health.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Mine wearing his purple poppy to remember the animals that served during war time.  Walking him in the woods near me whilst listening to podcasts keeps me sane in an increasingly mad world. Genuinely do think it improves my mental health.
View attachment 26877

Click to expand...

Totally agree about helping you mental health wise. Nothing better than taking the dog out for an hour or 2 and just forgetting about problems or running through things while out and about, put things into perspective and then get back to the family madness. 

Big believer in this. I think walking in general does this but to do it with a dog as well somehow makes it less hard work and more pleasurable.


----------



## HairyBullet (Mar 19, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Mine wearing his purple poppy to remember the animals that served during war time.  Walking him in the woods near me whilst listening to podcasts keeps me sane in an increasingly mad world. Genuinely do think it improves my mental health.
View attachment 26877

Click to expand...

Loving the Purple Poppy,Ive never actually heard of it before but will be seeking one out.


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 19, 2019)

Here are the dogs on the farm. Top left was mine, the others are my eXâ€™s family dogs.


----------



## TerryA (Mar 19, 2019)

For some reason the file is too large! Anyway, my black lab, Millie, is 3 and has beencoming to golf with me since she was 6 months. She is attached to the trolley by her lead, she walks round, sits while we put out and doesnâ€™t make any noise whatsoever. When we go on holiday, I ring a number of the local courses to see which ones allow dogs - quite a number do. My wife also plays so we tend to play most days on holiday. I have an old AA golf course guide book ( they donâ€™t print them any more) and I mark in there which ones allow dogs. Last summer we were in Northumberland and played all the following dog friendly courses : Alnmouth, Bamburgh, Dunstanburgh, Seahouses, Eyemouth and Hirsel (Coldstream) Great time!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2019)

BristolMike said:



			Here are the dogs on the farm. Top left was mine, the others are my eXâ€™s family dogs.
		
Click to expand...

And how long did it take to get them all sat like that... 

Enjoying this thread, haven't had one since I was a kid, and would like to have another but as we both work we don't think it's fair to a dog to leave it alone all day.


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And how long did it take to get them all sat like that... 

Enjoying this thread, haven't had one since I was a kid, and would like to have another but as we both work we don't think it's fair to a dog to leave it alone all day.
		
Click to expand...

They are all working dogs so are incredibly well trained (not my doing) so was all done in one take. They just ran out when they saw me coming then sat down when told to. The treats in my hand definitely helped though ha


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 20, 2019)

Thereâ€™s another one of Alice (the ring leader of the group)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2019)

Rupert all grown up, though he still has the look of a puppy


----------



## 2blue (Mar 21, 2019)

Our first 2 collie family members. The long haired was a Yorkshire Dale's farm dog from the 3 peaks area saved from the river. The other had markings that didn't suit 'showing'. Both lived to 16 or so.ðŸ˜˜ðŸ˜˜


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 21, 2019)

Great thread....

Chester is the Lab. He is 8 and top draw.... Russell is supposed to be a labradoodle, but was actually an American Retriver and standard poodle X ......  am sure there are some other things in there as well....


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2019)

Great thread this!

My 3 year old Cockapoo Rolo.


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Great thread this!

My 3 year old Cockapoo Rolo.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s adorable


----------



## ger147 (Mar 26, 2019)

Newest member of the family...


----------



## cookelad (Mar 27, 2019)

Here's my beardie, Dan, sadly had to leave in the UK, first pic from his first night with us, second was his regular pose with one arm on the armrest on the sofa, and the last was him posing after a bath, he never stayed clean for long!
Really sadly he turned 14 in October and is starting to creak more and more so we're not sure we've got much time with him, but my mum's been saying that for years


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2019)

Rupert All Grown up, doesn't look like a puppy any longer


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 10, 2019)

Some lovely Dogs here.

My Springer  'Meg' passed away a month ago, still heartbroken but have memories of 13.5 years of unconditional love


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Some lovely Dogs here.

My Springer  'Meg' passed away a month ago, still heartbroken but have memories of 13.5 years of unconditional love
		
Click to expand...

so sad when they pass  will you get another?


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Some lovely Dogs here.

My Springer  'Meg' passed away a month ago, still heartbroken but have memories of 13.5 years of unconditional love
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s so sad. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			so sad when they pass  will you get another?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet.   She was a very special girl and were missing her so much at the moment, maybe later.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 11, 2019)

Iâ€™ve just picked my eldest up from a day at the vets, after a scare at the weekend - turns out one of his heart chambers is enlarged, so heâ€™s now on medication, Iâ€™m just glad to have him home.


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2019)

My dog has got the hump as Mrs dando and myself are on holiday and heâ€™s been left at home in the rain with my daughter!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert All Grown up, doesn't look like a puppy any longer
View attachment 27514

View attachment 27515

Click to expand...

Have you seen Eddie Pepperellâ€™s new dog?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert All Grown up, doesn't look like a puppy any longer
View attachment 27514

View attachment 27515

Click to expand...

He is gorgeous but I too feel sad when they grow up. Daisy is a small Lab so still looks very puppy-ish and I work hard every day to keep her puppy attitude. Today we spent ages chasing each other around the settee for the yoghurt pot she had licked out...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Not sure yet.   She was a very special girl and were missing her so much at the moment, maybe later.
		
Click to expand...

Breaks your heart and you'll know when/if he time is right to consider another one to further expand your heart


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you seen Eddie Pepperellâ€™s new dog?
		
Click to expand...

No what has he got?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			No what has he got?
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137263397215592448


----------



## User62651 (Jun 12, 2019)

Another Springer owner, this is Denver, he's 5 (4 in pics). Lovely temperament.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 12, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Another Springer owner, this is Denver, he's 5 (4 in pics). Lovely temperament.

View attachment 27540

View attachment 27541

Click to expand...

Springers have such intelligent eyes


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137263397215592448

Click to expand...

he certainly will.

is he married?, i wouldn't have thought these would be ideal dogs for someone who is away a lot, Rupert and Balderick were/are very attached to me and wait for me to come home when ever i leave the house and get destructive if left alone due to separation anxiety


----------



## User62651 (Jun 12, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Springers have such intelligent eyes
		
Click to expand...

Nice breed, small enough to fit in the footwell or boot of a hatchback easy. Doesn't bark unless there is someone about. Very easy nature. My mother had one in the 90s so I'd some experience of them. Much easier than my last dog which was a very headstrong Vizsla bitch. Intelligence is fine, not exceptional though, bad on destroying cuddly toys and stealing footwear for presents still. Hunt for lone shoes is a daily chore.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 12, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Nice breed, small enough to fit in the footwell or boot of a hatchback easy. Doesn't bark unless there is someone about. Very easy nature. My mother had one in the 90s so I'd some experience of them. Much easier than my last dog which was a very headstrong Vizsla bitch. Intelligence is fine, not exceptional though, bad on destroying cuddly toys and stealing footwear for presents still. Hunt for lone shoes is a daily chore.
		
Click to expand...

I have had three and love the breed.   It takes a few years for them to settle but then they are great companions with lovely personalities.


----------

